# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  گالری تصاویر کدهایی رایگان برای استفاده

## raziee

http://www.efectorelativo.net/laboratory/noobSlide/
به این آدرس بروید و نمونه های ساخته شده را ببینید.
حتما خوشتون میاد. 6 نمونه گالری تصاویر که با استفاده از mootools نوشته شده.

----------


## maryam_la63

سلام
من مبتدی هستم
میدونم با کپی کردن بخشی از کد میشه از گالری استفاده کرد. اما نمیدونم کجاشو

----------

